# NEW OCT. and NOV.2009 Laura Francese Desktop Calendars



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

At long last, The 09 Desktop Calendars featuring all new photos of Laura Francese are available for download through Archery History. All files are available in various resolutions to fit different screen sizes. And of course all downloads are FREE! Enjoy and feel free to comment and let us know what you think.
http://www.archeryhistory.com/calendar/calendar.htm


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

:mg: Thanks...:wink:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

whats up with the tiny photo


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Thank you!!!


----------



## tecoutfitter (May 25, 2005)

what about the other months!!


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

Holy friggin' crap!!!!


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## bowfreak21 (Feb 25, 2009)

:drool:


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Yowza! She gets more beautiful with every photo. Classy gal as well.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Breathtaking....Such beauty, inside and out.


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

**

HOLY CRAP!!!:mg:


----------



## terry72 (May 19, 2008)

How is this not at the top????


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

archeryis4girlz said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!:mg:


Like you did'nt know this was gonna happen.

Are'nt there supposed to be dates on a calander?


----------



## archeryisme (May 22, 2006)

there was calender?


----------



## zara_puppy (Sep 10, 2006)

archeryisme said:


> there was calender?


Yep - on the right - camouflaged!



ILLbucknut said:


> Like you did'nt know this was gonna happen.
> 
> Are'nt there supposed to be dates on a calander?


Looks like a premature apostrophe there, partner.:mg:


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Well that does it I am getting an Alien!


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

:mg:.....laura....:tongue:

very seldom am i ever wow'd, amazed or astonished, but the month of august has never looked better in any other way possible!

girl has got it goin on!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

she must love being on the martin staff. she is a pro shooter and a model all in one.

also damn very very nice. wear are the other months at?


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

she has some cute friends too. just go to her album on her site.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

zara_puppy said:


> Yep - on the right - camouflaged!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a premature apostrophe there, partner.:mg:


Call me illiterate, I do'nt care


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> whats up with the tiny photo


Thats worth another look. Laura keep up the good work. You do alot for archery and charities, kudos to you!
Damm....


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

Where is November Laura? BTW, I heard you were looking for a place to hunt in Utah this fall? How bout on my private 2400 acre ranch? I would trade a 170 class muley for your visit to my shop for a signing :set1_applaud:


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

This is the top thread for some time.....................:darkbeer:


----------



## Wi-Hunter (Jul 17, 2007)

:drool:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Do Martins come with the girl?


----------



## delmarduck (Dec 23, 2007)

:jaw: I've always wondered what the other side looked like. 

NICE

If only my wife would let me put it on the home computer.:zip:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

rodney482 said:


> whats up with the tiny photo


Mmmmm Mmmmm Mmmmm....


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Ummm....where are her shoes?:noidea:


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

Skeptic said:


> Ummm....where are her shoes?:noidea:


who cares! lol I never made it that far down to notice. lol man that gal is smokin hot. :thumbs_up


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

*My hunting buddy pales*

My hunting buddy while great for dragging deer is no wheres as easy on the eye has Laura is.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

rodney482 said:


>


:hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: A few years ago at a Lancaster Classic.... I said to myself and Brown Hornet overheard, "self, you've NEVER seen camo quite like that, nor will you ever again!"........... I was only somewhat wrong! 

I do have one suggestion for Laura. If you EVER have to hide from a human, especially male, ya' might want to make sure to AVOID certain, ummmmm, how should I put this........... "camo styles". Go with a large poncho and a full face mask.




Skeptic said:


> Ummm....where are her shoes?:noidea:


With her quiver and arrows. 
 Bare foot'n is kinda' cute................


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Anybody notice the peep twist on the first picture?


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

So far the response has been great, We will be working on additional months, and as asked I will see what I can do to offer a few more resolution options.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*I.....I.....I.....

am...... speachless!!! *


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Very nice photo!!!


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

thank you, more soon


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

DANGER WILL ROBINSON, DANGER!!! :mg:


----------



## FIB (Jul 25, 2008)

She could trepass on my property anytime!!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Make September a REAL good'un!


----------



## 458win (Jun 8, 2007)

I think its gonna be august for the next 12 months:zip:


----------



## sbooy42 (Jan 2, 2007)

Good god 



Thank you


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

Im speechless!!!:mg:


----------



## gamuddawg151 (Aug 22, 2006)

*wow*

Dang I thought August was hot enough already!:mg:


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

458win said:


> I think its gonna be august for the next 12 months:zip:


It will be here as well!


----------



## sir buckwheat (Mar 21, 2007)

I thought this was supposed to be a calander link??? I haven't found them yet?? And who was the idiot looking for her shoes??? I haven't made it that far yet....:happy1::RockOn:

BTW, anyone else been having fantasies about being a safety harness???


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

the first post has a link to Archery History, the download is there.


----------



## BuckMark07 (Jul 10, 2007)

......Marry me Laura!!!! (I'll have to convince my Wife that you're my long lost cousin)


----------



## pointysticks (Nov 24, 2006)

that there is the best answer EVER to the question, "what day is it?"

i had no idea they made camo pants that fits a woman's shape so well. any clue at to brand? would love to get my wife some for our hikes.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

kbrando said:


> the first post has a link to Archery History, the download is there.



http://www.archeryhistory.com/calendar/calendar.htm

*Awesome. Thanks for posting.*


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks like it's going to be a hot one this summer.
:darkbeer:


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> whats up with the tiny photo


Page 2 deserves a full pic.  She can't be real...


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

bowhuntermitch said:


> Anybody notice the peep twist on the first picture?


I did, and no peep on July's picture, but who cares...


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

*a1hoyt.ca*

Scooby Dooby Doo Swing.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*I would assume that there will be other angles of this pic???

At least I hope. :embara:*


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

What makes it even better is My birthday is in August so it will be the wallpaper on the PC....LOL


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*I don't know if I like that August photo ,*

:mg:cause she's going the wrong way ! 

PS That's an excellent photo , gets you wondering about things !:darkbeer:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

oh I don't suppose the rest of ya even noticed she does have feet and arms.

she is bare footed. and great manicure


----------



## Bravesfan (Jun 5, 2009)

Schwing.


----------



## GimpyPaw (Aug 10, 2008)

Bees said:


> oh I don't suppose the rest of ya even noticed she does have feet and arms.
> 
> she is bare footed. and great manicure


Oh, I noticed. I studied every detail in depth.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Where's my Heart Meds?!. I'm too young!


----------



## eyebrowcounter (Mar 15, 2009)

txcookie said:


> Well that does it I am getting an Alien!


Get the calendar it's cheaper.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

:mg: holy sweet mother of god!


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> whats up with the tiny photo


I want to see the rest of the calendar.


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

I had not see this one on AT yet. I just thought that I would share my good findings. If you are not sure she is the one in the cap and sunglasses.


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

:jeez::tongue:


----------



## flybub (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Greif! Step away from the computer....nice and slow


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

flybub said:


> Good Greif! Step away from the computer....nice and slow


*I wish I could..... but....... LOL

You know when a beautiful woman is even more incredible when you see here with other beautiful women.... and she clearly stands out.

That is Laura.*


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: A few years ago at a Lancaster Classic.... I said to myself and Brown Hornet overheard, "self, you've NEVER seen camo quite like that, nor will you ever again!"........... I was only somewhat wrong!


Rob had to patch that hole in the wall you know :doh:



all I want to know is....how many pair of binos does one need up a tree


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

2 lol


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Rob had to patch that hole in the wall you know :doh:
> 
> 
> 
> all I want to know is....how many pair of binos does one need up a tree


Dang...........


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

*...Now I know why I LIKE Realtree MAX-1 H/D so much......*

:wav:


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

*..how would you like to be on that deserted island stuck with these gals...*


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

You'd be eaten first.

:izza:



ArchersParadox said:


> *..how would you like to be on that deserted island stuck with these gals...*


----------



## truper (Sep 23, 2007)

*Laura*

She also looks great in a Buffalo Bill cheerleader outfit too. Do a search on Buffalo Bill cheerleaders and you'll find her pic.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

*turn the peep*

I guess I'm getting old....turn the peep as if she is looking through it ! 

But, That photo for August, walking away, is really nice. Really nice.


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

Laura is stunning as always......

and this is.....um......wow 

http://www.laurafrancese.com/photo_album.php?level=picture&id=28


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

We have considered a printed version of the calendar but would need make sure there was a demand verses downloading.


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

*printed version?*

OH YEH! Who wouldn't want that on wall in the reloading room, on the wall in the office, in the break room, given as gifts to brothers and friends, and on the PC too.


----------



## Buckshot454 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Wow!*

Laura You Rock!!!
Peace 
Mark


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

Future months will be released soon!


----------



## MVhuntMT (Oct 28, 2008)

*Thank You*

Thank you Martin Archery, Archery Talk & Archery History. Thanks to Laura & Chris Francese! Both truly class folks that support many many good causes and we of the Archery & Hunting Community are very lucky and blessed to have such fine folks like the Francese's as members of our sport and family. Laura, your beauty is appreciated not just by your looks, posters, advertisements, and calendars but for the support and caring you find in your heart to take an interest in others. Thank you...and Go Bills!


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

Actually these are some of my favs....


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

HOLY MOLY!! Can you say..........
DAYUM!!!! :mg:


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

Perfection!!!!!!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Rob had to patch that hole in the wall you know :doh:


 ............................. :darkbeer:


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

**



MVhuntMT said:


> Thank you Martin Archery, Archery Talk & Archery History. Thanks to Laura & Chris Francese! Both truly class folks that support many many good causes and we of the Archery & Hunting Community are very lucky and blessed to have such fine folks like the Francese's as members of our sport and family. Laura, your beauty is appreciated not just by your looks, posters, advertisements, and calendars but for the support and caring you find in your heart to take an interest in others. Thank you...and Go Bills!



Wil ...what you are doing for all of us is WAY more than I could ever do for anyone in my entire lifetime......PLEASE be safe and come home in one piece!!!!! xoXOXOXOXxo

UTAH


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

Gotta get one of those calenders for sure! Niiiiiice.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:faint:

:izza:


Komi said:


> Actually these are some of my favs....


----------



## flybub (Nov 2, 2007)

Komi said:


> Actually these are some of my favs....


Uhhhhh......yeaaaahhhh!!!


----------



## spiaailtli (Sep 5, 2007)

If that doesn't do it for you nothing will!


----------



## dsparkstbbucs (Dec 4, 2008)

Her husband better thank whoever his god is every night. I know I couldn't be greatful enough if I married somebody like that.


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

tecoutfitter said:


> what about the other months!!


 They can only upload 3 months at a time at those resolutions. Otherwise they will melt the servers.....WOW


----------



## seeya (May 8, 2009)

*calendars*

please help me not to sin......:mg:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Too bad she is holding a Martin.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*heaven*

If I die tomorrow, and look up and see anything even close to as beautiful as this woman, I'll know I made it to heaven.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

bartman3562 said:


> If I die tomorrow, and look up and see anything even close to as beautiful as this woman, I'll know I made it to heaven.


WRONG or half right!................ It's better, you're in a treestand.....in heaven!


----------



## HOYTLVR (Feb 16, 2007)

I met Laura and her husband this past weekend in Central Illinois. It was pretty cool meeting her in person and being able to shake her hand. I can't believe I picked her out of the crowd. I thought it was her but wasn't sure. Then I saw her husband was wearing a Rage broadhead hat and had to ask. I had a quite a few drinks in me but I believe she said she was here doing some bowfishing. I tried to talk her into shooting a hoyt and I got a dirty look.


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

Makes me glad I'm born in August.


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*Thanks for this info !*



HOYTLVR said:


> I met Laura and her husband this past weekend in Central Illinois. It was pretty cool meeting her in person and being able to shake her hand. I can't believe I picked her out of the crowd. I thought it was her but wasn't sure. Then I saw her husband was wearing a Rage broadhead hat and had to ask. I had a quite a few drinks in me but I believe she said she was here doing some bowfishing. I tried to talk her into shooting a hoyt and I got a dirty look.


 Next time I'm out BOWFISHING,I'll keep an eye for her (it won't hurt my eyes no doubt ):mg: and an lookout for that Rage cap !
:darkbeer:

PS my bowfishing setup is with a Martin bow !:zip:


----------



## WhiteFalcon (Jun 17, 2009)

Who has the Y Tube link of her fishing???????????????????????????


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> whats up with the tiny photo


Lord have mercy!!!


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Must be shy, she's facing away from the camera.:wink:

Is that walk the No 5 strut? Henry Lee Summer anyone? "Wish I had a Girl Who Walked Like That".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXbfC_bJxfQ


----------



## dk-ID (Feb 2, 2005)

Holy Camo...!!!


----------



## dk-ID (Feb 2, 2005)

Where's her Friend...?!?


----------



## bigbuckrub (Feb 24, 2009)

Yow! Suuuweet! That's a nice bow!


----------



## painter511 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Laura*

Sweeeet!!!!!!!


----------



## delmarduck (Dec 23, 2007)

We need more months with her in it!!!, August will be over before you know it.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

it would have been nice to have her at the r-100. she is HOT


----------



## Kota (Apr 11, 2003)

August is almost over, where are the future months as promised? :tongue:


----------



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

Who's the other blonde? Was there any bows in them pictures? LOL:tongue:


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

September is tomorrow, where's the new calendars??


----------



## Orion Major (Oct 20, 2006)

It is September!!!!!!! Pics?????


----------



## SplashOfPee (Aug 4, 2009)

It looks like december is a MAN


----------



## savoiebj (Aug 16, 2009)

now thats bowhunting


----------



## Oh_Chico (Apr 7, 2009)

yikes :wink:


----------



## MarkL (Apr 14, 2009)

archeryis4girlz said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!:mg:


Agreed! Nothing wrong with a little self appreciation. Go Bills!

Maybe you will inspire T.O. to put in a full effort. Stand closer to the opposing endzone :wink:


----------



## RedWingsRox5 (Jun 10, 2009)

damn... someone is a lucky man. She's beautiful and shoots bow! perfect combo.


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

its the second already


----------



## imc (Aug 18, 2009)

wow wow wow


----------



## Uber Jalemon (Aug 12, 2009)

totally awesome


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

For goodness sake what is wrong with all of you.........for the sake of decency will somebody please tell that young gal to put some clothes on.........if the good lord had meant us to walk around naked we'd have be born like that !!!.........


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER (Jan 9, 2007)

I've seen her in person at a couple of shoots and she is the real deal. Bottom line knock out and has a nice personality to boot.


----------



## dicksenn (Feb 26, 2006)

so where is septembers???


----------



## ghost1 (Mar 1, 2007)

buck-n-nuts said:


> Holy friggin' crap!!!!


What he said


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

**

lets all try to keep in mind that photoshop is my best friend......


xoxo
L


----------



## rkswyo (Jun 1, 2009)

I have this on my desktop at work and tell them it is a picture from my game camera! They are all like "Really?"


----------



## Celtic Dragon (Jan 4, 2009)

Please release Septembers..

I'm being naggged by my colleagues, seems my desktop pic has become office gossip!! :darkbeer:

Not to mention I left my machine unlocked, and 1 of them was tryign to zoom in and read that white tag on the back of your trousers. 

Well, thats what he said anyway.... :tongue:


----------



## ShaftEm (Sep 17, 2009)

I second that! MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM MMMMMMMMMMMMM MMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

archeryis4girlz said:


> lets all try to keep in mind that photoshop is my best friend......
> 
> 
> xoxo
> L


Riggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## jessjr (Oct 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lostcause (Sep 26, 2009)

I really don't have the words to describe what I'm feeling right now...lol!


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

bump for oct. and nov.


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

working on NON calendar versions in all resolutions...stay tuned


----------



## sir buckwheat (Mar 21, 2007)

archeryis4girlz said:


> lets all try to keep in mind that photoshop is my best friend......
> 
> 
> xoxo
> L


Come on now, be honest. Sure you may use photoshop to touch up imperfections in the photo caused by the camera but I'm sure they are few and far between... Tell you what, send me a whole bunch of non-photoshopped pics and I'll tell you what I think! :wink: :teeth:


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

Laura you're really beautiful girl with beautiful bows ^^


----------



## N.H Bowhunter (Oct 11, 2009)

*Awesome Pics*

Laura is smoking hot!! Can she shoot as good as she looks?:wink:


----------



## gtousey (Jul 24, 2006)

Could a bowhunter look any better? Beats the heck out of all the hunters I've every shared camp with.


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

She indeed does shoots and shoots quite well. I got to spend some time chilling with her at the Classic a few years back. She is a class act and a super nice person! She is the real deal!


----------



## silence01 (Oct 30, 2009)

post 1


----------



## Sasquatch727 (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## chuyvargas (Nov 7, 2005)

totally awesome


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

it's almost dec......


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

I am currently working on A all Laura 12 month Calendar for download, I hope to have it completed by mid next week.
We will also be working on a women of AT calendar and a hunting calendar, all for download.


----------



## kitchbow (Dec 7, 2006)

*she hunts !!!!!!!!!*

forget about how hot she is and remember shes that hot and my god the girl hunts -- thats what really blows my mind


----------



## glass3222 (Jan 12, 2008)

kbrando said:


> I am currently working on A all Laura 12 month Calendar for download, I hope to have it completed by mid next week.
> We will also be working on a women of AT calendar and a hunting calendar, all for download.


Are these calendars available yet?


----------



## GlennW (Sep 3, 2009)

Where is Jan 2010???:wink:


----------



## CARRASCO (Jul 18, 2007)

*More, por favor!*

All the guys I shoot with over here in the desert have 2 things to say....
"Wow, what a beautiful reminder of an American beauty!"
and,
"More, please!!!!!"


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

As Wayne and Garth would say: SHaaaaaWiiiing! :smile:


----------



## Trailhuntin1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Please more laura pics!!!!!!!


----------



## markopolo50 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Yowzaa*



rodney482 said:


> whats up with the tiny photo
> 
> how do you spell relief?????
> 
> And barefoot, really back to nature.


----------



## stringburnt (Feb 20, 2010)

LORD HAVE MERCY!!!!!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## hippyjim (Mar 13, 2010)

*Wow*

I met this lady in person at the ATA show last year, could,nt wait to meet her! But when I did my mouth just quit working and I could,nt say a word!!


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> whats up with the tiny photo


If you look closely, she has a bow in her hand!


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

Can ya'll say divorce is I have that as a desktop background


----------



## stalks'N'socks (Mar 19, 2010)

*Fannntastic!!!*

Where's all the women like that in northern california:wink::tongue:


----------



## stalks'N'socks (Mar 19, 2010)

*Hubba,Hubba *

August is a great month :thumb:


----------



## fishyogi2 (Aug 19, 2010)

thats the best back 40 I have seen i a long time!!!!! THANK YOU LORD:wink:


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

Just wait til you see her with her head shaved!!! still hot enough to start a fire...


----------

